
Examining Zynga's tower defense - evo_9
http://www.edge-online.com/features/examining-zyngas-tower-defence
======
samstave
This really pisses me off. While I have never played a single Zynga game (I
dont have a facebook account) their business practices are so disgusting, and
the fact that they are so loved by VC money - jsut makes it worse.

What a horrible role model for a company and a CEO.

These stories - plus how Pincus treats employees and his business just keep
coming and Zynga is a company I have absolutely no respect for. I couldn't
care less about what they do, or what they are worth.

